# talbot express parts



## 118678 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi All,

I have just purchased a 1987 Talbot Express, and have a few quick questions. Hoping someone can assist with any details - much appreciated:

1. I need to replace a few damaged parts, e.g. broken door handle. who are the best suppliers for new/secondhand talbot express parts? I am based in London

2. has anyone any experience or comments on installing seatbelts for the two rear seats? I'm keen to get the van kitted up to seat 4 people safely. I am assuming there are legalities that need to be observed.

3. I'm keen to get a steering wheel lock - are all locks talbot express compatible, or are there models to accommodate the larger steering wheel?

thanks in advance,
sarah.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Sarah
I've got a 1993 Talbot Express and I've bought spares off e-bay. There's also DelfinDesigns who specialise in Talbots.
Regards
Pat


----------

